# Surfside access road #5 tomorrow (9/29)



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I am going to give it a go. No idea what to expect, with this front having gone through. Maybe barometric pressure is too high and fish won't bite. Haven't seen any good surf reports in a long time.

My prediction is hardheads and other trash. But I won't know unless I go, and it beats sitting around doing nothing. Should be a nice day to be outside, at the very least.

Report to follow...


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Good luck! Going to go after work on Friday afternoon and put out a few surf rods, drink some beer and relax until dark.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Conditions were absolutely beautiful! The water is gin clear. I could see the bottom clear as day standing on the third Sandbar. There is mullet and bait everywhere in the surf. Fishing however was not good. Caught two trout lost one right at my hand. Had one UFO fight. Some sharks and hard heads. But a beautiful day to be outside.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Had Mrs. Gigem87 with me.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

whadda throw?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

mccain said:


> whadda throw?


All fish were caught on live croaker. No joy with silver spoon or chartreuse sand eel.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Bait was getting stomped everywhere out deeper. Fun to watch, looked like sharks and jacks.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Solodaddio said:


> Bait was getting stomped everywhere out deeper. Fun to watch, looked like sharks and jacks.


I had a 2-3 foot shark breach about 5 feet out of the water chasing a mullet right behind me this morning. Scared the heck out of me. Hooked a couple of sharks, but they all bit me off. The gulf was definitely alive this morning. Might be a nice afternoon bite. Maybe I should have tried a topwater. Hoping to read some other reports.

Did you fish? How did you do? There were a bunch of people out there, didn't see much catching going on. But they weren't too close to me. Hope others did better than I did.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, That looks like a good time. Thanks for the report. Hope the weather holds up for the weekend.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report! That surf does look perfect for most any game fish.
I like to hear those mullet dying, sounds mean, but still.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Great report!!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

gigem87 said:


> I had a 2-3 foot shark breach about 5 feet out of the water chasing a mullet right behind me this morning. Scared the heck out of me. Hooked a couple of sharks, but they all bit me off. The gulf was definitely alive this morning. Might be a nice afternoon bite. Maybe I should have tried a topwater. Hoping to read some other reports.
> 
> Did you fish? How did you do? There were a bunch of people out there, didn't see much catching going on. But they weren't too close to me. Hope others did better than I did.


Them Sharks were out in full force, had us on our toes a few times. Made a report in the individual section, fishing wasn't great but had a blast regardless!


----------

